# Going to the Wilds on Monday, Anyone been there lately?



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, I will be taking a trip to The Wilds next week. Anyone been there lately? How'd you do, What did you catch them on? I think we are going through Mad River Outfitters, do they allow Fly Fishing only, or can I sneak in a spinning rod, with single hook? Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

We went there last year for the animals not fishing, but heard of the fishing excursions. Went down to the lake WOW!! big catfish and bluegill everywhere.
Watch out we heard that they now have some CARNIVORES there now. Starting this year they are putting in dogs. Anyway if you are paying what they want why should they care if you take a spinning rod! Not everyone can fly-fish.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

My wife and kids went there last summer for the animals........and I just saw this year you can fish there (through their outfitter, of course) I would love to fish there, but can't justify paying someone that much to fish in a pond like that...........

good luck - and be sure to let us know how you did!!!!

By the way jeff-bob - what do you mean by "they are putting in dogs"????


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

I am not paying That's the nice part. I will let you all know how it went!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohhhh!!!!!!

Do tell! Do tell!!!!!! PM me your "secret" to fishing there!!!!!! I won't tell! I swear!!!!!!

You got a float tube or something?? I think that would be the best..........long as you don't get eaten by a hippo or something! HAHA!


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Skarfer said:


> By the way jeff-bob - what do you mean by "they are putting in dogs"????


I thought that they said hyeanas (sp. HA HA) and some sort of other meat eating "dogs". I'm pretty sure that it wasn't cats. New exhibit this year!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhh...........that would make "sneaking in" a little more challenging. mad dash for the water!


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

No someone ELSE is paying for it. Much better than running from the Lions and Hippos!!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Are they going to let all the deer out before meat eating dogs are allowed to roam there? Wouldn't that be cruel and inhumane. Nope haven't fished Wilds since it became the Wilds. Use to be good fishing when it was AEP though.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

The fishing there is absolutely some of the best in the state. That "Flip Pallot" guy on tv has fished there several times with Brian, the owner of Mad River Outfitters. I saw one of the episodes on ESPN. You can go on the Mad River Outfitters website and clik on the photos link to see some of the "Wilds" pictures. 
As for using a spinning rod, I don't know.

I'm sure this will be a great trip. 

ski


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Chuck - I have been fortunate enough to fish the Wilds several times with the MRO guys and it is great. They are a fly shop, but will absolutely let you fish with a spinning rod. Single hooks only!!! No live bait. Take some spinnerbaits and some plastic - lizards have worked well for me & maybe some tubes. You might want to go with some Roadrunners, because there are some HUGE Crappies. Ask about Long Lake if you like Crappies. Don't forget an ultralight outfit if you have one. Try Panfish jigs and small spinners - the Gills are massive. My PB there was 9.5" by 6.5" by 2". I have worn out my arm catching big Gills. This is a tough time of year and the fish may be deep. The MRO guys are always checking different water and will take you to the place with the best chance of catching fish. There are very large Bass there. Last year, one of the guys caught a 9 pounder.

ps - You will not be fishing where the animals can get to you. As I understand it they have a new mid-size carnivore exhibit, and some sort of wild dog will be the first inhabitant.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY CHUCK!

So - how'd you do????? Pictures??????


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Little bit of a late response...lol Anyways, it's was the best danged days fishing I've had in a long time. We didn't catch any monsters, but the numbers where high. I didn't take any spinning gear, and the guide said I couldn't use it anyway. It was simply an awesome trip though. Hope to get the opportunity again this year! Sorry no pics


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

WHAT???? NO pics??? That's just not right.......

So what did you catch? Sizes? What did you have to use, fly rods????

By the way - REAL late response........haha


----------

